# New Member! 21rs



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, we are newbies. We just purchased an 04 21rs after many months of searching for the right one! Finally found the perfect one! Has Reese Dual Cam, dual batteries and they put in a Fantastic Fan and the Vent covers. Only been used 3 times by a retired couple who are moving up to a motorhome! We have a 12 and 13 year old and the bunks were a must. Anyway, I have learned alot from this site and appreciate every thing. I just finished making the privacy curtain just outside the bathroom door and attatched with a tension rod. Looks Great! Also been reading about the mini blind issue and still debating on what to do. I would like to keep them for daylight control, but was thinking about making curtains that would attatch with double stick tape to the bottom of the mini blinds. That way, during the day we could keep the blinds down and let some light in and during the night just pull the blind up and the curtain goes up as well. No mounting! Was wondering what everyone thought about that? 
Anyway, we are on the west coast in the area of Sacramento,California. We are looking to go camping the day after Christmas on the coast in Bodega Bay. We have been to Bodega Dunes State Park with our tent trailer and liked it except that you could not see the ocean from the sites. We have also heard of Doran Park not to far. Has anyone been there? Can you tell me about it? For the most part we dry camp.
Thanks for all your wonderful ideas!
Chabbie1


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh, sorry, we have a 2005 Sequoia 4x4


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard Chabbie 1









Walter


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Chabbie1 to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 21RS very nice model you will enjoy it

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Chabbie 1









Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new 21rs!
So glad you found us here. Wow! Another new California member









Please make sure to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion next summer. We'd love to have you and your family join us









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome!

Your idea with the curtains sounds cool!!!
Light control during the day. 
Noise control during the night!

Post pictures if you end up doing it.

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like a nice Outback - it already has some good mods!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Chabbie1,

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan!!!

...now, GO CAMPING!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Chabbie1!*








I'm glad you have joined us, and congratulations on the new Outback!









I like your curtain idea. But sometimes you (well, me at least) like to have no window coverings. Would your method allow for that?

Also, as Dawn noted, we would love to meet you at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome Chabbie,








Sound like a great setup.







Love the Fan-tastic vents, The rain sensor really works.







We spent a couple days at Casini Ranch after T'day. We played tourist along the beach for a day; had a great time.

My DBIL made good suggestion I'll pass on: Watch the the more experianced campers, if they rollup there awning they may know something about the weather (wind) coming.









Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Chabbie. Another Californian!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Chabbie and congrats on the Outback









Angelo


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Chabbie1. Sounds like you have done lots of looking and found the perfect Outback for your family. Enjoy your Christmas trip!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Greeting from Northern California!

Welcome to the site and congratulation on your new trailer.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful welcome! This is such an awesome site and everyone is so friendly







. The weather here has been beautiful that I just want to go camping right now! 
Have been searching for those dutch oven recipes on this site and so far found some good ones. 
Chabbie1


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the best Forum on the web!

Where are you from? Where do you want to camp?

Ask away!

This is a friendly forum and we're not shy about giving help.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

